# The Importance of Time



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

The Importance of Time 

A young man learns what's most important in life from the guy next door. It 
had been some time since Jack had seen the old man. College, girls, career, 
and life itself got in the way. In fact, Jack moved clear across the country 
in pursuit of his dreams. There, in the rush of his busy life, Jack had 
little time to think about the past and often no time to spend with his wife and 
son. He was working on his future, and nothing could stop him. 


Over the phone, his mother told him, "Mr.. Belser died last night. The 
funeral is Wednesday." 

Memories flashed through his mind like an old newsreel as he sat quietly 
remembering his childhood days. 

"Jack, did you hear me?" 

"Oh sorry, Mom. Yes, I heard you. It's been so long since I thought of him. 
I'm sorry, but I honestly thought he died years ago," Jack said. 


"Well, he didn't forget you. Every time I saw him he'd ask how you were 
doing. He'd reminisce about the many days you spent over 'his side of the fence' 
as he put it," Mom told him. 

"I loved that old house he lived in," Jack said. 

"You know, Jack, after your father died, Mr. Belser stepped in to make sure 
you had a man's influence in your life," she said. 

"He's the one who taught me carpentry," he said. "I wouldn't be in this 
business if it weren't for him. He spent a lot of time teaching 
me things he thought were important...Mom, I'll be there for the funeral," 
Jack said. 

As busy as he was, he kept his word. Jack caught the next flight to his 
hometown. Mr. Belser's funeral was small and uneventful. He had no children of 
his own, and most of his relatives had passed away. 


The night before he had to return home, Jack and his Mom stopped by to see 
the old house next door one more time. 

Standing in the doorway, Jack paused for a moment. It was like crossing over 
into another dimension, a leap through space and time. 

The house was exactly as he remembered. Every step held memories. Every 
picture, every piece of furniture....Jack stopped suddenly. 

"What's wrong, Jack?" his Mom asked. 

"The box is gone," he said. 

"What box?" Mom asked. 

"There was a small gold box that he kept locked on top of his desk. I must 
have asked him a thousand times what was inside. All he'd ever tell me was 
'the thing I value most, '" Jack said. 

It was gone. Everything about the house was exactly how Jack remembered it, 
except for the box. He figured someone from the Belser family had taken it. 

"Now I'll never know what was so valuable to him," Jack said. "I better get 
some sleep. I have an early flight home, Mom." 

It had been about two weeks since Mr. Belser died. Returning home from work 
one day Jack discovered a note in his mailbox. "Signature required on a 
package. No one at home. Please stop by the main post office within the next three 
days," the note read. 

Early the next day Jack retrieved the package. The small box was old and 
looked like it had been mailed a hundred years ago. The 
handwriting was difficult to read, but the return address caught his 
attention. "Mr. Harold Belser" it read. 

Jack took the box out to his car and ripped open the package There inside 
was the gold box and an envelope. Jack's hands shook as he read the note inside. 

"Upon my death, please forward this box and its contents to Jack Bennett. 
It's the thing I valued most in my life." A small key was 
taped to the letter. His heart racing, as tears filling his eyes, Jack 
carefully unlocked the box. There inside he found a beautiful gold 
pocket watch. 

Running his fingers slowly over the finely etched casing, he unlatched the 
cover. 

Inside he found these words engraved: "Jack, Thanks for your time! -Harold 
Belser." 

"The thing he valued most...was...my time." 

Jack held the watch for a few minutes, then called his office and cleared 
his appointments for the next two days. "Why?" Janet, his 
assistant asked. "I need some time to spend with my son," he said. "Oh, by 
the way, Janet...thanks for your time!" 

"Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take but by the moments 
that take our breath away," 

Think about this. You may not realize it, but it's 100% true. 

1. At least 2 people in this world love you so much they would die for you. 

2. At least 15 people in this world love you in some way. 

3. A smile from you can bring happiness to anyone, even if they don't like 
you. 

4. Every night, SOMEONE thinks about you before they go to sleep. 


5. You mean the world to someone. 

6. If not for you, someone may not be living. 

7. You are special and unique. 

8. When you think you have no chance of getting what you want, you probably 
won't get it, but if you trust God to do what's best, and wait on His time, 
sooner or later, you will get it or something better. 

9. When you make the biggest mistake ever, something good can still come 
from it. 

10. When you think the world has turned its back on you, take a look: you 
most likely turned your back on the world. 

11. Someone that you don't even know exists, loves you. 

12. Always remember the compliments you received. Forget about the rude 
remarks. 

13. Always tell someone how you feel about them; you will feel much better 
when they know and you'll both be happy. 

14. If you have a great friend, take the time to let them know that they are 
great.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

True very true that Is why I quit corporate America to have more time for My family


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

awwwww....that true


----------

